# [Excel] Zinseszins-Berechnung



## di_ettelo (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo gibt es eine Formel in Excel, mit der sich Zinses Zins berechnen lässt?

Beispiel:

100€ + 1,2%=101,2€ +1,4%=102,61 usw.

Das man auch mit verschiedenen % arbeiten kann.


----------



## Thomas Ramel (1. Januar 2010)

Grüezi di Ettelo

Das kannst Du z.B. in zwei Schritten ganz einfach berechnen:

```
Kapital  Zins-Satz 1	Ergebnis1	Zins-Satz 2	Ergebnis2
100  1.20%	        101.2	        1.40%	        102.6168
```

Wobei in C2 und E2 die folgenden Formaln stehen:

C2: =A2+A2*B2
E2: =C2+C2*D2


----------



## di_ettelo (1. Januar 2010)

=A2+A2*B2 hab das eingeben in die spalten mit den zahlen aber jetzt steht value da. 
Ich kenne mich leider fast gar nix mehr aus im Excel.

Hab das letzte mal 1998 in der schule das gelernt aber  seit dem nie mehr gebraucht.

Wenn du ein Beispiel xls hochladen könntest wäre ich dir dankbar (fertige Datei).

Dann verstehe Ichs besser.


----------

